# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Mỹ >  10 điểm đến lãng mạn nhất nước Mỹ

## hantt.163

Quần đảo Bermuda, Big Island, Đảo Whidbey, Hòn đảo Lovers đều là những điểm đến tuyệt vời khi ghé thăm nước Mỹ.

* 	Quần đảo Bermuda*

 

  	Quần đảo Bermuda

  	Đã từ lâu, Bermula trở thành một địa điểm thú vị cho kì nghỉ của các  cặp đôi. Đứng đầu danh sách là bãi biển Elbow ở bờ biển phía nam. Đây là  nơi được tạp chí Bermedian gọi với cái tên: “ Nơi tuyệt vời nhất cho  tình yêu thăng hoa”. Hoặc du khách có thể tới thăm những vùng xa xôi hơn  như là Vịnh Astwood ở giáo sứ Warwick hoặc Vịnh Somerset Long ở Sandys,  Parish. 

* 	Thành phố Manhattan ở Mỹ*
 

  	Thành phố Manhattan, Mĩ

  	Đối với những người không có khả năng tạo nên sự lãng mạng trong tình  yêu thì nhà hàng Big Apple chính là nơi khơi gợi mọi sự sáng tạo cho họ.  Nhà hàng nằm ở khắp mọi nơi, nhưng các cặp đôi thường kéo đến ngôi làng  phía Tây 1 ở đất liền, và ngôi làng phí Tây 2 khi bạn muốn tới Biển-  đây được coi là những nơi lí tưởng trong thành phố để thổ lộ nên tình  cảm của mình. Nếu bạn muốn có tầm nhìn bao quát với bầu trời thì hãy  chọn nóc của tòa nhà cao ốc Top of the Rock Observation Deck hoặc tòa  nhà chọc trời GE ở trung tâm Rockefeller nước Mĩ. Hay một góc nhìn khác  từ các đảo thì bên nên thử thám hiểm ở cảng Manhattan trên du thuyền  theo phong cách của những năm 1920.


* 	Big Island ( đảo lớn) ở Hawaii*




  	Big Island ( đảo lớn) ở Hawaii

  	Khu nghỉ dưỡng Mauna Lani nằm ở Đảo Lớn, bờ biển Kohala, làm thỏa lòng  du khách với chương trình Lava Love. Trong 3 đêm, các cặp đôi sẽ được ở  trong một căn phòng sang trọng nhìn ra biển và ngắm mặt trời mọc bên bờ  biển một cách riêng tư nhất. Bên cạnh đó là dịch vụ chăm sóc trong phòng  tắm hơi, suối nước khoáng. 


* 	Đảo Whidbey, Oa-sinh-tơn.*




  	Đảo Whidbey, Oa-sinh-tơn

  	Mọi căng thẳng sẽ tan biến đi khi bạn bước chân ra khỏi phà và lên hòn  đảo này chỉ cần một giờ về phía Bắc Seattle. Phong phú với vẻ đẹp của tự  nhiên, đảo Whidbey sở hữu những thị trấn đẹp và khu nghỉ dưỡng B&Bs  lãng mạng như một bức tranh. Một ngày ở Langlay rồi tiến về phía Bắc  nhân tiện thử một chút rượu và pho mát ở trang trại Greenbank trước khi  leo lên đỉnh của ngọn hải đăng Admiralty để có thể cảm nhận được khung  cảnh lộng lẫy của eo biển Juan de Fuca. Hãy thử một chút bánh mì nướng  khi bạn du ngoạn tới Frasers Gourmet Hideaway ở cảng Oak.


* 	 Hòn đảo Lovers ở Florida.*




  	Hòn đảo Lovers ở Florida

  	Hòn đảo Gulf Coast rất quen thuộc với du khách, nhưng nó là điểm đến  yên bình với những bãi biển kéo dài. Đây cũng là nơi thú vị cho ngày lễ  tình nhân. Thuê một chiếc ca-nô hoặc xuồng cai-ắc tại bãi đậu trên đảo  Lovers, và sau đó lái mái chèo qua những con kênh, ta sẽ nhìn thấy những  con lợn biển và các loại động vật hoang dã khác. Cuối ngày có thể tay  trong tay ngắm hoàng hôn ấm áp. 

*Đảo Cumberland ở Georgia*




  	Đảo Cumberland ở Georgia

  	Hòn ngọc quý này mới được chú ý đến nhiều hơn vào năm 1996 khi mà nơi  đây đã diễn ra lễ cưới của John F. Kennedy Jr và Carolyn Bessette tại  nhà thờ First Baptist. Điểm nổi bật của hòn đảo chính là vẻ đẹp mang  chút riêng tư và thanh bình.
  	Không những thế Cumberland có hơn 17 dặm đường bờ biển cát trắng để bạn  khám phá, và có những chú ngựa hoang cho bạn thỏa sức chiêm ngưỡng. Một  lời khuyên cho bạn hãy nên tận hưởng một đêm ở Greyfield- một lâu đài  được xây dựng từ những năm 1900 với sự bao bọc của bờ biển dài hơn 200  mẫu Anh.

* 	Hòn đảo Princess Royal ở British Columbia.*

 

  	Hòn đảo Princess Royal ở British Columbia

  	Hành trình ngoài khơi tới bờ biển phía Bắc British Columbia để khám phá  sự hoang sơ cũng như vẻ đẹp của hòn đảo “Công Chúa Cả” này. Hai bạn có  thể cảm nhận được hương vị của hòn đảo xa xôi này khi khách sạn King  Pacific Lodge “cập bến” vào bờ mỗi năm. Sự kết hợp tuyệt vời giữa hoang  sơ và sang trọng trên khách sạn bập bềnh với làn sóng nước, các đôi tình  nhân có thể câu cá hoặc có những chuyến du ngoạn trên con thuyền  cai-ắc( kayak). Và có thể nhìn ngắm khung cảnh hoang dã từ những căn  phòng của khách sạn. Spa cũng sẽ giúp bạn thoải mái và dễ chịu hơn. 


* 	Khách sạn Grove Isle Hotel & Spa ở Miami, Florida*


 

  	Khách sạn Grove Isle Hotel & Spa ở Miami, Florida

  	Nằm tách biệt trên một hòn đảo 20 mẫu Anh ở vịnh Biscayne, khách sạn  Grove Isle Hotel & Spa mang lại cho du khách sự thoải mái khắc hẳn  với những ồn ào của thành phố xung quanh. Một bể bơi, một đường chạy bộ  và 49 căn phòng đều hướng về phía biển. Ăn trưa ở nhà hàng Baleen và có  những giây phút thoải mái hơn với sự chăm sóc của các gói dịch vụ của  đảo Tantra Lovers.


* 	Đảo Naples ở Califonia*

 

  	Đảo Naples ở Califonia

  	Naples nằm gần bờ biển Belmont ở Vịnh Alamitos. Nó thực ra nằm trong  quần đảo được chia ra bởi những con kênh. Theo phong cách cổ điển Ý thì  một người chèo thuyền đáy bằng sẽ đưa đôi tình nhân đi theo con kênh để  khám phá những ngôi làng trên mặt nước. Gây bất ngờ với trái tim ngọt  ngào kia bằng một chai rượu vang, và cưỡi lên ánh trăng trong màn đêm  theo cách của người Venice. Và cũng đừng quên một nụ hôn dưới mỗi cây  cầu cho may mắn nhé! 


* 	Đảo Anguilla trong vùng biển Ca-ri-bê*

 

  	Đảo Anguilla trong vùng biển Ca-ri-bê

  	Với hơn 30 bờ biển cát trắng, hòn đảo nhỏ này là nơi trú ngụ tuyệt vời.  Đối với nhiều người, Anguilla là hòn ngọc quý của vùng biển Caribbe.  Hòn đảo thật sự là hòn ngọc tỏa sáng với những bãi biển được xếp vào  hàng đẹp, sạch và tốt nhất thế giới. Ngoài ra, nơi đây còn có những loại  hình giải trí thú vị như trải nghiệm trên bè gỗ hay tự tay du khách sẽ  nấu ăn khi tham gia vào lớp học nội trợ. 
(yume)

----------


## travel

Thấy như Việt Nam mình cũng có nhỉ  :Smile: .

----------


## kutedenroi

huhu, đẹp vậy trời, bjo có tiền để đi tuần trăng mật tại đây

----------


## thientai206

ôi mẹ ơi đẹp thế

----------


## rose

đảo Lovers đẹp quá

----------


## dung89

Thấy đảo nào cũng đẹp

----------

